# Dr Z In the hizzouse!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

So yeah,
consider this a slightly gloating post - i'm just so stoked about this amp its unreal.

I'm going to be swapping my AC30 for a Dr Z Z28 later this week (although i've been playing the Z28 for a few days not).

The deal comes with a Celestion Gold speaker. This amp is unreal. I mean I loved my AC30, but after playing this one, I don't think I could go back to a Vox (yes I know, crazy talk).

One thing I noticed about the AC30, is that although it sounded fantastic - It sort of made every guitar I plugged into it sound the same. Not a horribly bad thing, but when you go from playing a Tele to a Gretsch, you'd expect it to be a slightly drastic tonal difference.

The Z28 seems to know what kind of guitar is plugged into it, and just makes both my tele and gretsch sound FANTASTIC.

I've also got a 1x12 DrZ cab (from bluehugh2) in red coming - and i've just scored a deal for a blonde 2x10 cab made by Leyland Sound.

So stoked...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Sick man. Nice amp. That's a big departure from the AC30 -- just looking at the power section (6V6) and the preamp tone stack it leans very much to the Fender side of the amp topology camp, not the Top Boost camp.

Do you find a big difference switching guitars and using pedals? So if you switch Tele -> Gretch but keep the dirt pedals turned on. Did that not impart much of a change in sound on the Vox but a big change on the Dr. Z? I would have thought the dirt pedals would "normalize" amp differences, making them pretty small. So a clean amp in the backline is all you need. Especially if you're going for higher gain, versus overdrive.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I don't do high gain at all - mostly Alt Country/Folky/Rock type stuff....

The CARB is very low gain, just a grit additive. The HotCake is medium overdrive, and the Mule (recently replaced my Cusack Screamer Fuzz) is being used as an higher overdrive/fuzz pedal, usually used in conjunction with the HotCake.

As for the Vox -> Fender transition... yes, its definately more fender sounding. more american (I believe on the Dr Z site, it says the z28 is a very american sounding amp)... I do think that having hte Alnico Gold in there, really gives it a nice chime.... so not exactly vox-esque, but very nice and jangley.


One thing I have to say is that i'm not sure the Z28 really likes my MojoVibe all that much... i'm not really sure whats going on with it, but instead of sounding like a vibe, its sounding more swooshy (phaser like) than it did with my AC30. I think i'm going to have to experiment with the buffer inside it - as it stands, i'm not really happy with the vibe + Z28 combo.


Otherwise, i'm stoked to try out these new cabs (later this week and this weekend).


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on the Z-28! I also picked up a used head recently and, after a proper bias and sorting out a troublesome tube, I've really been digging mine. I play the same styles as you, and the amp is suits it to a tee. Definitely on the Fender side of the street, but without the scoop and with a much tighter bottom end clean through overdriven.

And in case you haven't sussed things out for yourself yet, here are a couple of tips...

Invest in a decent EF86 or, at minimum, a backup. It's a great sounding tube (perfect for pedals!), but prone to microphonics and very sensitive to vibration. A good idea to keep the head off your cab if possible.

Work those tone controls! They add gain to their respective frequencies when set past noon. Some very cool tones lurk in that range.

Have fun!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> One thing I have to say is that i'm not sure the Z28 really likes my MojoVibe all that much... i'm not really sure whats going on with it, but instead of sounding like a vibe, its sounding more swooshy (phaser like) than it did with my AC30. I think i'm going to have to experiment with the buffer inside it - as it stands, i'm not really happy with the vibe + Z28 combo.


Hey Mike, congrats on the new amp.

Have you only played it through a 1x12" so far? I find phase/chorus/flange effects sound much better through a cab with 2 drivers in it than 1. Even though a 2x10/12 cab isn't stereo, you still get a better physical sense of sound spread with 2 drivers than 1.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Not yet, just a 1x12 cab with the Celestion Gold.....

2x10 cab is coming this weekend... Gonna be a sweet setup!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice work Mike. The Z28 is a phenomenal amp. Remember that those tone controls are less like tradional tone controls and more like frequency tuned gain controls.

Once you get a feel on that you will find WAY more tones than most would think possible from a 3 knob amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great amp, I sold mine a couple of years ago and have missed it ever since.

Really neat amp, does a great brown deluxe sound at lower volumes, great for clean playing/country and takes pedals really well. When you crank it up it morphs into vintage plexi crunch sounds, especially if you crank up the treble.

I agree about the NOS EF 86, worth every penny, and I really like a NOS GZ34 rectifier, really improves the reliability. Current production GZ34's are kind of hit and miss.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I have yet to open up the head and take a look at what tubes are in it, but the seller told me that there are relatively new JJ's in it.

In my experience (limited with tubes), JJ's are pretty good... I'd like to experiment with NOS Tubes, but I wouldn't know where to start... I guess the Gear page or the Dr Z Forums..


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> I have yet to open up the head and take a look at what tubes are in it, but the seller told me that there are relatively new JJ's in it.
> 
> In my experience (limited with tubes), JJ's are pretty good... I'd like to experiment with NOS Tubes, but I wouldn't know where to start... I guess the Gear page or the Dr Z Forums..


Those are both good sources of info. The EF86 is key. The Dario Miniwatt seems to be a popular choice in the Z-28. Not cheap though - $49.95 at The Tube Store. Proper bias can make a big difference too. It sure did with my Z-28.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Toatally man... i'm gonna get settled in with the 1x12 DrZ cab coming later this week, and then a 2x10 cab coming later on (maybe this weekend).... the 2x10 is coming with 2 Ceramic and 1 alnico speaker - endless tonal possibilities..

So stoked...

We've got a gig next week as well, playing at The Berkeley Church with a band called Tamarama. Should be pretty rockin'


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats on that amp Mike !!!!!
As gtrshow says, the ef86 is a tone changer in that amp. when I had a Z28, I tried several different makes. Until I found a NOS Mullard. Which was THE tube for that amp. Completely opened it up and gave me more of everything that the amp already had. 
Not knowing what your amp came with, definitely try some other makes in there and see what you like. It may already be to your taste.

cheers
pete


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Congrats on that amp Mike !!!!!
> As gtrshow says, the ef86 is a tone changer in that amp. when I had a Z28, I tried several different makes. Until I found a NOS Mullard. Which was THE tube for that amp. Completely opened it up and gave me more of everything that the amp already had.
> Not knowing what your amp came with, definitely try some other makes in there and see what you like. It may already be to your taste.
> 
> ...


I am certainly on the hunt for one of these... Everyone says that that is the pinnacle tube for this amp. However, any ebay auction selling them is in the US, and i'm weary of ordering one from there.... Any chance you have a line on one?

How's the Eternity working out for you? I kind of wish I had it still to try with the Z28, I feel like it would sound better through this amp, than the AC30.


----------



## gtrshow (Nov 6, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Congrats on that amp Mike !!!!!
> As gtrshow says, the ef86 is a tone changer in that amp. when I had a Z28, I tried several different makes. Until I found a NOS Mullard. Which was THE tube for that amp. Completely opened it up and gave me more of everything that the amp already had.
> Not knowing what your amp came with, definitely try some other makes in there and see what you like. It may already be to your taste.
> 
> ...




I have an RCA in my Z-28 but it was made in England, so I'm guessing that it _might_ be a re-branded Mullard.

To the OP... Some of the guys over at the Dr. Z forum swear by the Dario Miniwatt in the Z-28. The Tube Store (a trustworthy Canadian source) carries them.


----------



## Mark N (Feb 8, 2006)

congrats on your Z...I gotta Maz Jr and I feel your happiness...have had mine since the end of March and gigged it several times and I am left in awe each and everytime! My tele loves it! 

not the best photo but here's the happy couple!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Here she is with her new 'fiesta red' 1x12 cabinet, loaded with a Celestion Gold.
So happy with this combination:


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I miss my Z28 EVERY DAY!

I'm hoping to get a Maz soon.

:rockon2:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Played the first gig with the new head/cab setup last night in Toronto at Berkely Church (an old converted church, that is now used as a venue for shows, weddings, receptions, etc etc.

The thing sounded friggen fantastic. Honestly, i don't think I could be any happier with my setup right now, and I think that the Dr Z Z28 is the main part of that sound.

Here's a poorly lit shot from the stage, right before we started.


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice venue! Congrats on the amp. The Celestion Gold is pretty good, eh? It's got the cool sound of the Blue but more meat to it. Did you gig with the Celestion? I find it really takes off at decent volume.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah I used the Gold in the cab, sounded fantastic...

That little 1x12 Dr Z Cab sounded like a 2x12... Honestly, I wouldn't have been able to tell the difference if I didn't know, the sound guy even asked.


----------



## Mark N (Feb 8, 2006)

that looks like a cool venue! I bet the Z rocked the place!


----------



## billygoat (Jun 26, 2008)

And I've gigged the AC-30 that we swapped, and it sounded dynamite as well. I'm realizing just how much I missed that vox chime with the ac-30. If the doc made a 4x6v6 z-56 I would never have traded it...


cheers

nik


----------



## billygoat (Jun 26, 2008)

And once those 10" cele golds come out, a pair of those are going in my 69 vibrolux for sure! Man that cele gold 12 was a GREAT sounding speaker. I've never ever heard anything like it. (I like it even better than the blues actually)


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

billygoat said:


> If the doc made a 4x6v6 z-56 I would never have traded it...


I feel the same... but I have to say, the added controls of the Maz really are appealing to me... I'm a knob twiddler!

The cool thing is that all his amps as far as I can tell, share a sonic signature... so even though I was really attached to the Z28, the Maz will satisfy that part of me that wants to hear the "Z thing."


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

billygoat said:


> And once those 10" cele golds come out, a pair of those are going in my 69 vibrolux for sure! Man that cele gold 12 was a GREAT sounding speaker. I've never ever heard anything like it. (I like it even better than the blues actually)


They are great speakers, but they are *PRICEY!!*. A speaker that costs $330 USD before tax, will have to wait until my rockstar career picks up.:smile:

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Celestion-Alnico-Gold-Guitar-Speaker?sku=660022


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Worth it dude.

Since the Celestion Gold can handle 50 watts, I'm considering picking up another head and possibly running both heads through the cab with the Gold.

I'm currently trying to decide if I want a more dirty head, or a cleaner head - its a tough decision.


----------

